# Paris Hilton Pink String Bikini in St.Tropez 4x



## General (29 Jan. 2009)




----------



## Hubbe (19 Aug. 2009)

very nice


----------



## Buterfly (19 Aug. 2009)

:thx: für Paris :thumbup:


----------



## jean58 (19 Aug. 2009)

das handy ist schon festgewachsen oder


----------



## ripuli12002 (22 Juni 2010)

immer wieder schön anzuschauen, danke


----------



## syd67 (23 Juni 2010)

schoen anzusehen aber woher weisst du das es ein string ist?


----------



## d.k.J. (2 Okt. 2010)

sehr schön, danke


----------



## aloistsche (2 Okt. 2010)

toll aber wo ist der string


----------



## Lucky05 (7 Okt. 2010)

syd67 schrieb:


> schoen anzusehen aber woher weisst du das es ein string ist?



Das frag ich mich auch


----------



## braaten (7 Okt. 2010)

Ja, wo ist der String, oder ist das "Oberteil" gemeint?


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## BuddaamGrill (15 März 2013)

sie sieht gelangweilt aus


----------



## Yaye33 (28 Apr. 2013)

Besten Dank dafür!


----------

